# I need help picking models for a new skaven army.



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey folks,

After most of my GKs are done, I plan on dabbling around a bit with fantasy battle, more specificly: Skaven. It's more of a collecting/painting effort, using quick techniques for the main work (like airbrush work mixed with quickshade for the clanrats).

But I do plan on indulging myself in some nice centrepiece models, but the skaven have so many of them these days (screaming bell, plague furnace, warp cannon,...). So my question to you:

Which one should I pick up first? 

And think from a gaming point of view. Wich models are good on the tabletop AND can find themselves in many lists (also for smaller games!). I don't have the armybook with me, so I cannot check what everything does. So I'm relying on some input from the boards. k:


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Depends on how competitive you want to be. I've not seen it in action, but I hear nothing but good things (from Skaven players, anyway) about Skaven slave spam. Just shittons of slaves backed up by as many war machines as you can fit into your deployment zone. 

Is this your first foray into Fantasy? If so then I suggest the Island of Blood starter set- it comes with 40 clanrats, a couple of characters, a couple of guns and some rat ogres, as well as the rulebook. Oh, there's also some High Elves you can trade away for more rats.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

No, it's not. I started with fantasy about 15 years ago. Had a HE army and a Skaven army, but I sold the skaven. I don't regret that though. I don't mind starting from scratch again. 

But I haven't played fantasy battle for well over 10 years. I think I played in like 4th edition. So I have absolutely no clue about the current meta or powerplay. Mass clanrats and slaves was on the agenda, that's why I plan on useing quickshade and airbrush. Getting IOB skaven via ebay was the start I am looking for. Something along the lines of 2 IOB armies and 2 skaven battalions should be a solid start. 

Warpfire trowers were always pretty fun. And poison wind globes fired from mortars just sounds delicious (if they are still any good that is). I used to play my skaven as complete tarpits and then just friendly fire a ton with warmachines and magic and drag the opponent down. Judging from the GW intro to them, that still hasn't changed. 

But the centrepiece models are what intrigues me. I mainly chose this army over HE, because I couldn't stand doing anymore silver and whites after my grey knights. I'm itching for some green glows and browns. Something dirty and gritty :laugh:


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Right, well you'll still need an IoB for the rulebook.

Again, I'm not an expert on the Skaven, but from what I've read, most of their big models are pretty good. Clanrats or Stormvermin pushing a Screaming Bell are an absolute nightmare to shift, Their war machines are frankly awesome, especialy when combined with slaves, and I reckon Doomwheels make really nice flanking units. I'm personally not a huge fan of Hell Pit Abominations, with all the multi wound war machines around for so cheap they seem a little easy to kill. Same with Verminlords.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I really haven't played against skaven that much, used to but they all seem to have hidden recently. I think they changed it so you can only shoot into combats with slaves... I think there might also be something special about the poison wind globadiers, but I really can't remember.

There are loads of really good centrepiece models you can have in a skaven army. Personally I think no skaven army is complete without a furnace/bell: I fear facing the furnace more but feel that the bell is much more of an impact on the game (both gaming and setting- there is nothing more fitting to my mind).
The hellpit abomination is also great, and I love the model for it... I really do hate how it just totally outclasses my own slavegiant but if I played skaven I would certainly throw a couple into my list. Same goes for doomwheels... they are beautiful and immense on the battlefield, I love playing against them, even when they do smack me around.
A lot of people will like the new warpfire cannon, but I really hate the model. Personally I would head to eBay and grab a couple of the old ones (and I wouldn't even think of assembling it as the catapult).

I've heard a lot of good things about slave spam but haven't really faced a good list. Setting up against 6-8 units of slaves and clanrats is not that imposing if they are all in the 20-30 model range... I tend to smash straight through such units with ease, which makes them rather useless. If you want to run slave spam effectively then you are looking at 50+ models to a unit, which is a centrepiece all of its own.


----------



## Tanarri (Jun 23, 2011)

The bell is definitely the most Iconic centerpiece for the army though for competitiveness I prefer the Furnace. A Furnace backed by a horde of plague monks tears through everything. I have only lost combat with them maybe 3 times in all the games I have played and they have never been completely wiped out ever. I also really really like the doom wheel and warp lightning cannons. Both the look and how they play. Also you can only fire at slave in combat now. Though poison wind globadiers can fire at anything. Also I think the poison wind mortar it probably the best of the weapons teams.


----------



## Tanarri (Jun 23, 2011)

Tim/Steve said:


> I've heard a lot of good things about slave spam but haven't really faced a good list. Setting up against 6-8 units of slaves and clanrats is not that imposing if they are all in the 20-30 model range... I tend to smash straight through such units with ease, which makes them rather useless. If you want to run slave spam effectively then you are looking at 50+ models to a unit, which is a centrepiece all of its own.



I too would run atleast 50 slaves per unit if slave spamming. I run my slaves 5x10 most of the time.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Damn, it's gonna suck to put that many skaven slaves together from the clanrat box. Too many of them have armour on them.... 

I might consider fleshing them out with gnoblars, goblins or something suitably weedy. Any suggestions for alternative slaves?


----------



## Tanarri (Jun 23, 2011)

So far I am just using the models from Isle of blood. I need more slaves though so I have been thinking about using goblins, gnoblars, maybe some marauders from the chaos warriors.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Friend of mine uses fanatics and marauders as his slaves... just makes sure to lose the most 'aggressive' bits; they take a little getting used to, but look awesome (I forget they are slaves about once per battle... but not for long).


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

Get the bell, and I love the hell pit abominations. Both are really fun to paint and play pretty well in games.

Both make good centerpieces for a skaven army.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

For slaves I use Gnoblars herded by SlaveDwarthings. A bell is a great investment, but I tend to shy away from them, Don't like 'em. I like warp lightning. It is good! Good warp lightning cannons and doomwheels! Squeee!


----------

